# One Day After.... The Super Bowl



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Time to hit the clearance sales!

Did you ever stop to think that the day AFTER the Super Bowl might be a good time to stock up? Here are some of the things you may be able to find at a good price right now:

Electronics - not really a prep but if you're buying a new TV anyway, now could be the best time of the year.

Snack foods - although these aren't the kinds of things we recommend eating every day, it can be nice to have some munchies on hand that don't need cooking during a power outage. Plus, the kids will think it's a treat. (NOTE: hide this stuff well from your kids. Ask us how we know!)

Chicken wings - if you like to cook wings, now is the time to load up your freezer.

Pre-made platters - the grocery store will be busily trying to clear out platters of veggies, fruits, lunch meats, and cheeses that didn't sell before the big game. Take advantage of these sales by enjoying some of the food right now and preserving the rest for later.

Freeze Dehydrate


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Crying towels, drown-your-sorrows-booze, suicide pills.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Checked all my puppies, . . .

Nope, . . . didn't have any dog in that fight, . . . so did Cleveland win??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Nope, . . . didn't have any dog in that fight, . . . so did Cleveland win??


Are you kidding, Cleveland against Detroit, heck no Detroit won!!! Go badminton champions of the world.

*Rancher *


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While primarily German and Polish, there's a suspected mafia gene in my body that opines the game was fixed. Look at all the records that game broke, and the coach and QB well known for obfuscation, and I wonder if somebody got greased.

BTW, has anyone heard if some whale in Vegas hit it big?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What super bowl,who won?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go Army!!
Beat Navy!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Go Army!!
> Beat Navy!!


We Did!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> While primarily German and Polish, there's a suspected mafia gene in my body that opines the game was fixed. Look at all the records that game broke, and the coach and QB well known for obfuscation, and I wonder if somebody got greased.
> 
> BTW, has anyone heard if some whale in Vegas hit it big?


When they are taking bets on who is going to fumble in the third quarter or the Super Bowl, somebody knows.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Go Army!!
> Beat Navy!!


Even a blind squirrel will come across an acorn from time to time.............:vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> What super bowl,who won?


The SuperBowl was played?!!!

Nuts, I listened to the Ravens/Patriot game on the radio! Was the SB any good?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I only watched the half time show. Everyone loved lady gaga, I don't get it at all lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I only watched the half time show. Everyone loved lady gaga, I don't get it at all lol


Now Ma'am, I can assure you ... that was no Lady.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At least Gaga didn't pepper her show with occult references, demons, and human sacrifice like Madonna, Katy Perry, and Niki Minaj.









Those girls are disturbed.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wasn't on the radar... just vaguely aware of it since 3 out of my 28 person crew at the shop called in 'sick'. Might have had bottle botulism.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Day after that Super Bowl I'm too depressed to care. We was robbed!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Checked all my puppies, . . .
> 
> Nope, . . . didn't have any dog in that fight, . . . so did Cleveland win??
> 
> ...


The first pick in the draft. Looks like Myles Garret will be the first pick and I'm going to say DeShaun Watson is the next former Browns Quarterback



TG said:


> I only watched the half time show. Everyone loved lady gaga, I don't get it at all lol


She wasn't bad. It was your typical pop music/culture halftime show.


----------

